
Healthy mood spreads through social contact, depression doesn't - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-08-healthy-mood-social-contact-depression.html
======
bayesianhorse
And I always thought, high school students were very good at spreading
depression...

~~~
jdc
_They looked at over 2,000 adolescents in a network of US high school students
to see how their mood influenced each other [...]

The team found that while depression does not 'spread'_

